# Free draw for a bag of LSOL for Coffeeforums supporters and super supporters



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Had a small delivery issue with the LSOL this month, it looked like my sub wasn't going to arrive and it was so delayed in the post it arrived the same day as an additional couple of bags...So I have an excess and would like to offer one bag of the LSOL beans from Rave to two lucky people. I'd like to offer these to people who are either supporters, super supporters or moderators (because you have to have a system).

If you're interested please just post your usernames below. I'll select two people randomly tomorrow morning send you a bag in the post free of charge. Please enter if you're interested before 23.59 tonight, UK time.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

1. bronc


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

1. bronc

2. PPapa

P.s. I love those beans! You should keep them instead


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Jason1wood

Great gesture. Sorry I can't do the list as on Tapatalk, at work.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

1. bronc

2. PPapa

3. Jason1wood


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jason1wood said:


> Jason1wood
> 
> Great gesture. Sorry I can't do the list as on Tapatalk, at work.


no worries, I know tapatalk is a right pain for that!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> no worries, I know tapatalk is a right pain for that!


I usually click "quote" on Tapatalk, then delete QUOTE tags and then add myself. Easy!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

PPapa said:


> I usually click "quote" on Tapatalk, then delete QUOTE tags and then add myself. Easy!


Not when I'm working in a live 400amp generator


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

1. bronc

2. PPapa

3. Jason1wood

4. Froggy


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

1. bronc

2. PPapa

3. Jason1wood

4. Froggy

5. Rhys


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

1. bronc

2. PPapa

3. Jason1wood

4. Froggy

5. Brewster

6. Rhys


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Jason1wood said:


> Not when I'm working in a live 400amp generator


I hope you aren't allowed to drink coffee near such generator...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Unfortunately not, one cup in the morning and one after work, that's me during the week. Roll on the weekend


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

1. bronc

2. PPapa

3. Jason1wood

4. Froggy

5. Brewster

6. Rhys

7. DoubleShot


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

A very kind offer from Joe and a great example of forum spirit.

We did actually have two guest slots unfilled. Maybe worth keeping an eye on future LSOL threads if you want to guarantee getting your hands on some beans.

You will have to be quick for the next one!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

PPapa said:


> P.s. I love those beans! You should keep them instead


Oh I didn't realise they were so good, having just received them...forget it guys ppapa has set me right


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

1. bronc

2. PPapa

3. Jason1wood

4. Froggy

5. Brewster

6. Rhys

7. DoubleShot

8. Thecatlinux


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

1. bronc

2. PPapa

3. Jason1wood

4. Froggy

5. Brewster

6. Rhys

7. DoubleShot

8. Thecatlinux

9. MrShades


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

1. bronc

2. PPapa

3. Jason1wood

4. Froggy

5. Brewster

6. Rhys

7. DoubleShot

8. Thecatlinux

9. MrShades

10. Khashy


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

1. bronc

2. PPapa

3. Jason1wood

4. Froggy

5. Brewster

6. Rhys

7. DoubleShot

8. Thecatlinux

9. MrShades

10. Khashy

11. Grahamg


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

1. bronc

2. PPapa

3. Jason1wood

4. Froggy

5. Brewster

6. Rhys

7. DoubleShot

8. Thecatlinux

9. MrShades

10. Khashy

11. Grahamg

12. drude


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

1. bronc

2. PPapa

3. Jason1wood

4. Froggy

5. Brewster

6. Rhys

7. DoubleShot

8. Thecatlinux

9. MrShades

10. Khashy

11. Grahamg

12. drude

13. GCGlasgow


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice gesture Joe...Thanks


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

1. bronc

2. PPapa

3. Jason1wood

4. Froggy

5. Brewster

6. Rhys

7. DoubleShot

8. Thecatlinux

9. MrShades

10. Khashy

11. Grahamg

12. drude

13. GCGlasgow

14. teejay41


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

1. bronc

2. PPapa

3. Jason1wood

4. Froggy

5. Brewster

6. Rhys

7. DoubleShot

8. Thecatlinux

9. MrShades

10. Khashy

11. Grahamg

12. drude

13. GCGlasgow

14. teejay41

15. Daren


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Daren said:


> 1. bronc
> 
> 2. PPapa
> 
> ...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks all for the interest. I just did a quick random number generator online and @drude and @Yes Row your numbers came up.

PM me your name and address and I'll get them in the post.

Cheers


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Congrats drude and Yes Row....I'll just wait on the L1 raffle.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome - my first CFUK win


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Congrats.



GCGlasgow said:


> Congrats drude and Yes Row....I'll just wait on the L1 raffle.


Why not slayer?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

PPapa said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Why not slayer?


I'm not greedy.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Well done , nice gesture


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Great stuff. Thank you very much, it's really appreciated


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Feeling the love!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Bag arrived today - many thanks @jlarkin


----------

